# Sensor cleaning



## DannyLewis (Nov 15, 2012)

I shoot with the Canon T3i and have a real bad very visible spot on my sensor. The auto cleaner at shut down will not get it off. I was told I could clean the sensor with 91% Isopropyl ALcohol (fast drying and no film) and a small fine brush. I have the alcohol and make up brushes and a small sponge. I would take it in and have it cleaned but the nearest shop is 75 miles and then cleaning cost. I want to do it myself, what do you recommend? And how to do it.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 15, 2012)

It is very easy to do without causing problems and it's very easy to mess up your sensor (actually the filter in front of the sensor).  I clean mine frequently with no problems.

Read this information: Sensor Cleaning

And then look at the videos here: http://www.photosol.com/store/pc/home.asp


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2012)

Sensor cleaning system for digital camera.


----------



## DannyLewis (Nov 15, 2012)

I have heard the blower just blows dust around. I did manage to dry clean it. I am afraid to put any liquid's in it. I bookmarked the pages for future reference. Thank's to you both.


----------



## jlo24141 (Nov 15, 2012)

i used fisherbrand optical lens cleaner and a qtip wraped with lense paper to gently clean my lens. everything work out great! the sensor and mirror both got cleaned and are streak free.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 15, 2012)

DannyLewis said:


> I have heard the blower just blows dust around. I did manage to dry clean it. I am afraid to put any liquid's in it. I bookmarked the pages for future reference. Thank's to you both.



Better dust somewhere else than on the sensor.  Hold your camera so the lens opening is pointed straight down and most of the dust will fall out.

Wet cleaning a sensor is really not a big deal.  Really, it isn't.  Just use the right materials and it really is a no-brainer.  The manufacturers want you to send your camera to them to be "Professionally" cleaned, and every year or two that's a good idea.  I get crud on my sensor frequently and I'm not going to send it anywhere just for that.  It takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 15, 2012)

My recommendation is to take it to the Canon service center. Because I tried cleaning 4 dots on my sensor my self and ended up with about 30! I will never clean it myself again. Pay 50$ save the headache and anychance of loosing more money..


----------



## snowbear (Nov 15, 2012)

I cleaned mine for the first time a few weeks ago.  It's not difficult but I had to use three wipes because I had a bit too much fluid.


----------

